# first 2.5 oil change, wrench type/size?



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

my mother has a 2.5 jetta im suppose to change the oil and filter on this weekend, have never worked on a 2.5 nor have i had the chance to look at the oil filter housing. i know it uses a filter insert, like my VR, as i picked one up today from the dealership for this weekend, but i dont know the size or type of tool i need to open the housing. can anyone tell me if its a filter wrench or a large size socket like the VR... and what size of whichever it may be?


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

When I changed my oil the first time I just used my hands to remove the housing. In theory it shouldn't be on that tight.


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

If you're like me and like having the proper tools, these are the tools you'll need: Metalnerd

Filter housing tool (76mm - 14 flats):









Filter housing drain (drains the oil from the filter before you open it and make a mess):


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

Always check the DIY section if you have a question.
Wench size is 19mm i believe.
2.5 oil change DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2570457


----------



## dagooaz (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, that's a small wench!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

BTW, i bought that wrench from Pep Boys if you have one close to you. I paid like 7 dollars.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought 3 different wrenches that were supposed to be the right size but none of them really worked. I had to use a thin bit of rubber to get friction on the filter housing otherwise they would just spin. I'd get one of those adjustable band type ones so you can get a better purchase on the housing.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck is all I have to say. Buy a specific tool for this project. Don't waste your time reading posts or shopping around for the right one. There is so much misinformation posted on this topic all over the place now that its not worth researching. The tool I use will eventually brake this piece, as will most you find out there. Buy the specific tool from metalnerd or likewise, save yourself the headache.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its not a complicated procedure... there are several diys, some here some on golfmkv, and else.

i use a strap wrench, and so far, so good.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

Make sure to follow the torque specs for the drain plug and replace the crush washer (the dealer just gave me a handful of them the last time I bought a cabin filter and didn't charge me).


----------



## deserttaxguy (Jan 2, 2011)

*Just update on the oil filter housing tool size for 2.5 and right oil.*

Since I just got a 2005 2.5 Jetta, I was cautious about what I needed to change the oil since it had always been done by the prior owner at the local lube shop. They were using the wrong oil- Shell 0-30, and it was clicking pretty loud when cold.

I looked around and saw all the various postings that say its a 76mm -14 flute wrench.
Its not,. its actually a 74mm-14, at least on my 2005, 2.5. 

I had a hell of a time finding even the wrong 76mm wrench, and when I did find one, of course it slips on the flutes, especially if your housing is on super tight like if some jerks at the oil change place over torque it. Buy one on line and save yourself a ton of aggravation. My housing was way too tight, but the right tool got if off with minimum strain.

Torque is spec'd at 18 ft pounds in my Bentley manual. The oil is specified as 5-40.. why anybody is putting 0-30 in these cars is a mystery to me.
I got the oil change kit from Duetche Auto and put in the Luqimoly http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/Jetta/MK52005.5-2010/Engine/2.5/Repair/MaintenanceKits/07K-198-001-/4378/268008 What a difference. I cant recommend it more. You will love it. 

The filter drain tool would be nice to find, but its easy enough to jab the drain open and to the side to let it flow. It will splash a little but no big deal.
I'm also sending in a Blackstone test to see what condition my engine is in since the dummy ran 0-30 oil in it for 120,000 miles.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I run liqui moly 5w40 leightloft high ash synthetic.

I wrapped my filter housing in gorilla tape so I can just use a curved jaw oil wrench. I hand tighten it then give a fraction of a turn with wrench. 


The key is to fully insert the oil filter into the housing. It snaps in and shouldn't fall out. I just ignore the drain its dumb. The mess is minimal from just unscrewing it carefully.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm going to cut and wrap it in kevlar/epoxy this weekend and use a giant 14 flute 76mm or whatever I have to mold my wrap. I changed oil 15 times now with gorilla tape protecting plastic from oil wrench jaws with no issues.

The new vw engines use a top down spin off no mess solution so chances are this is the last vw with the annoying catridge.

It will drip if it leaks. It can be tightened more if it does. It you over tighten it can crack like the vr6 cracks.


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-universal-oil-filter-wrench-auto-adjustable/p-02820523000P

Use that to get the housing loose. A strap wrench might also work well. I use the 76mm 14 flute tool only to tighten the housing, not to loosen. Spec is 25 Nm

You can use any round-tipped object to drain the housing. Even a Bic pen works.

The oil pan drain bolt is 17mm. Tighten to ~35 Nm.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

This is the tool all the techs use
http://www.toolsource.com/filter-socket-wrench-745mm-flats-p-96484.html

its actually cheaper on this site than the snap on truck. This filter works on the 2.5 filter and the tsi top filter.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

donjuan1jr said:


> This is the tool all the techs use *to tighten the crap out of the filter housing*
> http://www.toolsource.com/filter-socket-wrench-745mm-flats-p-96484.html


fixed...


----------



## deserttaxguy (Jan 2, 2011)

*This is whats funny*

is it 76, 74.5, or 74mm?
I understand if your filter cartridge is not too tight, you can use a god damn rubber strap, or your own hand to remove it!
Whats the correct size..?
I am stating unequivocally, that its a 74 for the Mk5.5 and up. 
Even the picture of the label of the 74.5 wrench didn't list the 2.5 motor as an application for it.
If you need to remove a tight filter, get a 74-14, The rest will spin.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

deserttaxguy said:


> is it 76, 74.5, or 74mm?
> Whats the correct size..?
> I am stating unequivocally, that its a 74 for the Mk5.5 and up.
> *Even the picture of the label of the 74.5 wrench didn't list the 2.5 motor as an application for it.*
> If you need to remove a tight filter, get a 74-14, The rest will spin.


the tool most likely tapers to a 74mm at the back of the socket.

one of the vw techs torqued mine to ~90+ft lbs on my last free 30k mile service. was peeved about that because i wasn't able to use my hand anymore to loosen it.

i used the channel-locks oil filter pliers to remove it:









picked it up at home depot.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

deserttaxguy said:


> is it 76, 74.5, or 74mm?
> I understand if your filter cartridge is not too tight, you can use a god damn rubber strap, or your own hand to remove it!
> Whats the correct size..?
> I am stating unequivocally, that its a 74 for the Mk5.5 and up.
> ...


Thats the wrench we use, it works actually on all our filters without the nut on the back excluding the 1.8t longitudinal filters....IT works, i use it everyday.



le0n said:


> the tool most likely tapers to a 74mm at the back of the socket.
> 
> one of the vw techs torqued mine to ~90+ft lbs on my last free 30k mile service. was peeved about that because i wasn't able to use my hand anymore to loosen it.
> 
> ...


Hint: its impossible to torque it to that, its plastic with plastic threads, it would break before 90ft lbs. Ive had some hard ones, the right tool makes it a breeze.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

donjuan1jr said:


> Hint: its impossible to torque it to that, its plastic with plastic threads, it would break before 90ft lbs. Ive had some hard ones, the right tool makes it a breeze.


hint: you know that nothing is impossible. they probably used an impact wrench with the housing socket that you use.

when i used the above pliers to remove the housing that time, the handles were bending and the housing was given me some audible cracking. at that point, i didn't care if it cracked or not so i continued to lay into it. i had to have my foot against the passenger tire to keep from sliding on the driveway while pulling.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

In the past, I've used a strap wrench to get the oil filter housing off. It can be kind of a pain squeezing in there. I just bought a 74.5mm 14 sided socket and will do an oil change next week, so I'll report whether it fits or not. Also going to switch from Motul to LiquiMoly and see if I can tell a difference.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

RINGSROC said:


> Always check the DIY section if you have a question.
> Wench size is 19mm i believe.
> 2.5 oil change DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2570457


Everything you need to know is in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

le0n said:


> the tool most likely tapers to a 74mm at the back of the socket.
> 
> one of the vw techs torqued mine to ~90+ft lbs on my last free 30k mile service. was peeved about that because i wasn't able to use my hand anymore to loosen it.
> 
> ...


Used one of these for 15 oil changes now w/out an issue. I use it only about 1/8 of a turn if that and it doesn't leak a single drop. Hand tight will leak drip by drip. and I've got mitts lol.

I just taped up the plastic so it doesn't get marred and crack as a result of damage. The risk of cracking it by force is minimal with a curved jaw, provided you haven't marred up the plastic housing w/out being careful. The curved jaw on my oil wrench doesn't have the pressure/pinch points that the pictured one does. Mine is smoother curved jaw more like standard jaw teeth. They have yet to cut through a few layers of gorilla tape protecting my filter housing from them.

If I was working on other people's cars I would just buy the correct OEM or OEM clone tool set for this oil change. :thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> In the past, I've used a strap wrench to get the oil filter housing off. It can be kind of a pain squeezing in there. I just bought a 74.5mm 14 sided socket and will do an oil change next week, so I'll report whether it fits or not. Also going to switch from Motul to LiquiMoly and see if I can tell a difference.


Changed the oil on a friends 2.5l and the above tool fits perfectly.


----------



## murphysf (Jun 15, 2009)

for a 2006 Jetta 2.5L is it a 74mm 14 Flute wrench?


----------



## murphysf (Jun 15, 2009)

is it 74mm 14 flute or other? I need to purchase one. 

Any recommendations for which one to buy?

Thanks?


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Here is the best site for the highest quality and lowest prices of MUST HAVE tools for regular maintenance on this car. I have them all and they are worth every penny!








Automotive Specialty Tools & Accessories by Motivx Tools


Have everything you need to change your oil? We do. Motivx manufactures quality specialty oil and brake service tools for your car.




www.motivxtools.com












VV & Audi Engine Oil Filter Drain Tool


Avoid Messy Oil Changes - This tool makes the oil change process much cleaner by draining the filter housing prior to removal, preventing oil spills.




www.motivxtools.com












74mm 14 Flute Universal Oil Filter Wrench - Fits Mercedes, Porsche, VW, Audi, & More
 

Perfect Fit - This 74mm 14 flute oil filter wrench fits most Mercedes, VW, and Porsche vehicles as well as some Audi, Mazda. It also fits a variety of spin-on oil filters from Mobil1, Bosch, and more. High quality construction using 6061 T5 aluminum and finished in matte chrome so it'll last the...




www.motivxtools.com












Advanced Engine Oil Funnel for BMW and VW Vehicles


Fits all BMW and VW vehicles that use half turn oil filler caps. This is a complete "hands free" funnel from our Advanced Engine Oil Funnel System.




www.motivxtools.com












16 Quart Drain Pan


Heavy Duty Construction - Made from heavy duty polyethylene with a reinforced bottom, this oil drain pan will stand up to daily use in a professional environment. Large Rear Handle - The large rear handle and dual front handles make pouring the pans contents easy from




www.motivxtools.com


----------

